# Recipes



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

If you post a recipe in the Sausage Factory section please repost it in the http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewforum.php?f=45 recipe section….I think it makes it easier to find and I hate when good recipes fall thru the cracks in the General Discussion areas…


----------

